# U S A Trains electric point (switch ) motors



## RIO WARREN (Dec 9, 2009)

Has any one had experience with the above motors out in an open garden with all weather conditions I have several of the #6 electric points and rather like the look of them when laid My weather conditions range from 0 c degrees up to 41 plus celcius with quiet heavy winter spring rains I have had some experience with L G B motors at our club with good results and wonder if an adaption to these motors or keep experimenting with fitting a pheunmatic system As this work is a lot easier done on the work bench before laying and possible failures
your advice and comments most welcome
RIO WARREN


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go pneumatic... there's no other waterproof system. There are water resistant ones, but you will still have regular maintenance. 

One important question, is do you get humidity? Do you get heat after rains? Water will eventually get inside electric switch machines, and if it gets warm, the water vaporizes, and the humidity gets into everything, much worse than a cold rainy time and hot dry summers... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RIO WARREN (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Greg We do not have a humidity problem and do not expect to have flooding problems as drainage is good, and accept that my track work will require regular maintance .I am trying to avoid having to pull up track and points to replace poorly designed mechanisms for out door use As there appears to be no or little experience with U S A trains motors , I best set one up in the garden and let the weather do its best with an occasional squirt of the hose and see what happens whilst still developing a pneumatic system if costs are not prohibative 

regards RIO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can do some of the work to make the holders for the air cylinders and the linkage between the air motor and the throwbar (which should be simple), you can order directly from Clippard. I purchased the ready-to-bolt on stuff and the ones with the integral waterproof micro switch, so I can power my live frogs. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been using LGB switch motors here in florida .I use old ones from train shows I have had no problem for a year. I have 10 by 20 carports over most of my layout. I believe it is also a factor take them off in the dead of winter and you will be happy with the result. and use them at least one a week to keep the coil inside dry use silicone lube on the actuator track only inside also helps


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB ones work fine outdoors and just keep them dry by coating them with silicone. Later RJD


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had my LGB motors outside for 2 years now, and other than a coating of silicone from time to time, they work great. Heat, rain, Snow..no problem...now that I said something, they won't work next time....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought a bunch from Lckdvl at Marty's I like them because you can use them as a manual switch. I have about 25 of them more than 8 years old. They are working fine. I ran them on a Double Slip switch I had on my layout. I took the switch out because I changed the track rout when I put in the tunnels


----------

